

Show HN: Fill Free Space, a casual puzzle game, based on a very simple mechanism - tapirl
http://www.tapirgames.com/Games/FillFreeSpace

======
tapirl
It is a sister game of Push Out Fans, I posted it several days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9366498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9366498)

The two game share a same code base. Hope you like them.

